# Mystery lightweight pre/postwar?



## J-wagon (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi all, help appreciated. I think this is considered a lightweight. Thoughts on manufacturer, approx year, and model?  Horizontal holes for headbadge. Has dropstand ears so thinking pre/postwar range?
Frame seems small so not sure if adult or juvenile?
Pics and comments below:














































Some measurements, note, fork AC, approx axle center to crown. Seat tube approx crank center to top.










BB stamp "123396" with "88" and left rear dropout looks like "Q"


----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2021)

-----


suggestion -

frame would likely receive a more rapid identification if you posted a thread on it in the "general" forum as well



-----


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 13, 2021)

Good idea. I will attempt cross-post!


----------



## sam (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks Westfield to me. Not schwinn Not Huffmann.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 14, 2021)

sam said:


> Looks Westfield to me. Not schwinn Not Huffmann.



Thx. I looked into it but no luck matching current frame BB numbers to westfield format, as they seem preceded by a letter. I'm new to these frames. Seems like referred to as racers, sports, roadster. Not sure what originally would have as size wheel if single speed or internal geared. Been looking at Google pics for similar frame with drop stand ears and that split design upper seat stay / seatpost junction.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 14, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> So perhaps *Snyder* built in Michigan city *1940* just prior to implement reverse year stamping. Sounds like retailed as MW *Hawthorne* model.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 15, 2021)

Archie stumer found my frame! Exact same in this older thread:
Thread 'Help me figure this out...' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-me-figure-this-out.158362/


----------

